# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  ورژن English-language یا ورژن محلی یعنی چی ؟

## complexcoding

با سلام
ورژن English-language یا ورژن محلی یعنی چی ؟ می شه یه توضیح بدهید؟
ممنون

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
من منظورتون رو متوجه نمیشم. منظور از ورژن ، نسخه های مختلف SQL Server هست یا چیز دیگه ای مد نظر شماست؟

----------

